# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Renne Toney

## NASSER

Μια αθλήτρια που σε πρώτη φάση, άλλους τους σοκάρει και άλλους τους ενθουσιάζει. Σίγουρα είναι ξεχωριστή! Η Renne είναι βραζιλιάνα και μέχρι το 2006 έχει κατοχορηθεί ως η γυναίκα με τα μεγαλύτερα μυικά χέρια 51 cm και 51.4 αντίστοιχα, ύψος 1,73 και σωματικό βάρος 97 κιλά. Η αγωνιστική της πορεία έχει ως εξής:

1998 NPC Palm Springs Muscle Classic - 2nd2002 World Physique Federation Pro Ms. Olympia Cup II - Champion2004 World Physique Federation Pro Ms. Universe - Champion2005 NABBA Ms. World - 6th 




Το παρακάτω βίντεο αναφέρει αρκετά για το ποια είναι.

----------


## kazos_GR

να ενα παράδειγμα που εχει φτασει το αθλημα!!..βλεπεις οτι εχει κανει σκληρη δουλεια με οποια ''μεσα'' και αν την εκανε και την θαυμάζεις.
αλλα παραπαει το κακο..δεν ειναι σωμα γυναικας αυτο..

----------

